# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  ISO Chillers

## nawsman

ISO Coast aquatic TC 107 chiller use with the Eclipse surface blocker. looking to see if there are any place to find this item. just need the chiller, the coolant reservoir still functional.

It would seem that our has finally given up its life. chiller has been in use for approx. 20+ yrs. would anybody in the optical world know it this chiller is even exist anymore? and if it does where may I find it. thank in advance.

Lab Manager

----------


## rbaker

This is an off the shelf gizmo. Any industrial supply house should be able to help you out. Dollars to donuts a local air conditioning guy can help you out.

----------


## nawsman

> This is an off the shelf gizmo. Any industrial supply house should be able to help you out. Dollars to donuts a local air conditioning guy can help you out.



seems the locals never even heard of coast aquatics, and non repairable, and wanted to sell us a new one for nearly $11,000 found one half that price.

Thanks again

----------

